# Hunt Sabs exposed!



## Herne (3 January 2015)

Interesting occurrences on facebook today.

In one place, I see a message from an anti-hunting lady in wales, absolutely disgusted because the Hunt Saboteurs visited her local hunt today and deliberately lured hounds onto a busy A-road so that several of them were struck by a car. She knew at least one witness and the driver of the car and has repeated quite categorically that the sabs were definitely blowing their horns beside the road to lure the hounds onto it.

This is how Bristol Hunt Saboteurs reported the same event on their facebook page:




			Out with the Curre and Llangibby Hunt today and what a day it was!  Soon enough we spotted the hounds  so sabs stepped into action with horn calls and had the entire pack at our feet within seconds  we repeatedly took them off the hunt and to our feet. 
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so here we have them openly admitting that they know exactly what they are doing when they blow the horns and that they can lure the hounds exactly to where they want them to go.

However, when it comes to the road incident, suddenly they tell a rather different story




			Later in the day we witnessed the hounds being hunted right next to a main road which
 was shocking to watch. The riders looked ashamed to be a part of what was going on and we made sure no hounds went near the passing whizzing traffic. Another rider later told us he 'didn't agree with that at all'.  we sabbed the **** out of the Curre today.
		
Click to expand...

It would appear that truthfulness is not one of their assets.

When the lady who commented on the first page disagreed with their version of events on their page, her comments were deleted and she was barred from their page. They are now deleting all questions about the incident.

So there we have it. Hunt saboteurs prepared to deliberately lure hounds onto a road, trying to cause a crash in the hope of getting the hunt bad PR. If people or hounds get injured in the process, well, that is a price that the sabs are apparently prepared to pay...


----------



## LittleBlackMule (4 January 2015)

You're preaching to the choir really - we all know this sort of thing has been going on for years. Bullies cowards and thugs (the average sab) always resort to underhand tactics to control situations.
The worst one I can remember was near Gatwick when they called hounds across a busy railway line with horrific results. I expect they were quite proud of that one.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 January 2015)

LittleBlackMule said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

The worst one I can remember was near Gatwick when they called hounds across a busy railway line with horrific results. I expect they were quite proud of that one.
		
Click to expand...

And all in the name of animal welfare!  I wonder if any hunt saboteur has any realistic concept of what 'welfare' actually means.  One thing's for certain,  their autocratic,  apparently totalitarian and controlling stance benefits neither our Society,  nor the wildlife which they would purport to protect (sic),  one jot.

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 January 2015)

Santa's-a-scam said:



			And all in the name of animal welfare!  I wonder if any hunt saboteur has any realistic concept of what 'welfare' actually means.  One thing's for certain,  their autocratic,  apparently totalitarian and controlling stance benefits neither our Society,  nor the wildlife which they would purport to protect (sic),  one jot.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thugs indeed: the only ones I came across tried to scare our racehorses [not hunters] out on exercise on a country road, and later in the day they abused an older lady so she fell off her safe horse and broke her arm. what has that got to do with animal welfare? 
They should be imprisoned, though many are already on benefits [unemployed/unemployable] so they would cost society even more.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 January 2015)

It's never a good idea to take hounds near a busy A road. Happens quite a lot though. 
I watched in disbelief one day in particular, as a local hunt cantered down the A6006 for a mile, with riders and hounds running all over both sides of the road. Traffic was grid locked and police attended. 
 Surely, your criticism should also be aimed at hunts who hunt near to and on, A roads.


----------



## MileAMinute (4 January 2015)

Santa's-a-scam said:



			And all in the name of animal welfare!  I wonder if any hunt saboteur has any realistic concept of what 'welfare' actually means.  One thing's for certain,  their autocratic,  apparently totalitarian and controlling stance benefits neither our Society,  nor the wildlife which they would purport to protect (sic),  one jot.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand this either. The irony would almost be laughable, if the situation wasn't so awful.


----------



## jrp204 (4 January 2015)

And no doubt these animal welfare saviours were wearing balaclavas.


----------



## madmav (4 January 2015)

They think they're urban guerrillas fighting a class war. Their ignorance is shocking. Of the few people that I know who hunt, two work night shifts as cleaners in order to pay for the horses. Hardly toffs. 
And if you endanger a hound to make a point, you've lost any credibility as a pro animal welfare campaigner.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (4 January 2015)

They don't give a s*** about animal welfare... becaus eppaparnetly its alright to pepperspray horses and hounds, and try and attmpt to shine laser lights in the eyes of horses .


----------



## glamourpuss (5 January 2015)

I tweeted about this incident & I've received some 'interesting' replies. Obviously it was the hunts fault for being next to the road - my query that surely this proves the hunt were hunting within the law as following a trail in a field next to a road would be considered safe unlike following an unpredictable Charlie hasn't been replied to....funny that.
I've now been told by antis that the hounds will be shot by the hunt for breaking from the pack. They've grown up in the countryside dontcha know they know what goes on. [sigh]
I've never before got involved in a debate about hunting with antis. Now I see why...the ones messaging me aren't coming across as the particularly intelligent  (one is claiming all people who hunt are fat!) I'm happy with decisions I have made to hunt. I am also happy to debate the pros/cons of hunting. I also have no need to cover my face when I go hunting.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (5 January 2015)

What i find intrigueing about recent Boxing Day "reports" is the recurrent theme that Bpoxing Day is the day that the hunt get all "dressed up in their pomp and regalia" to prove try and prove that it is "civilised"....um no they dress like that for every hunt every hunting day of the year, to look smart and honour tradition
 TBH the neverending reamarks/criticiisms solely angled at the hunting attire pretty much proves the true purpose of antis....animal welfare my arse


----------



## glamourpuss (5 January 2015)

Lush (who last year raised £50,000 for hunt sabs) have been made aware of this situation & asked if they condone the actions & are happy that a campaign they support has behaved in this manner. Supposedly they are getting their ethics committee to look into it. 
Mind you they'll just approach the sabs who will bend the truth.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 January 2015)

glamourpuss said:



			Lush (who last year raised £50,000 for hunt sabs) have been made aware of this situation & asked if they condone the actions & are happy that a campaign they support has behaved in this manner. Supposedly they are getting their ethics committee to look into it. 
Mind you they'll just approach the sabs who will bend the truth.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a contact within Lush,  perhaps you could either screen-shot this page,  or refer them directly towards it.  I suspect that a great many hunt saboteurs are in receipt of Government supplements of some sort,  and I wonder what the reaction of the authorities would be were it known by them that those in receipt of dole payments are in reality being commercially subsidised when they're really supposed to be seeking gainful employment.  It's a thought!

Alec.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (5 January 2015)

I have been getting a fair amount of "opinions" from people I know after posting photos from hunting this season on facebook. Although nobody seemed to care much until boxing day... the sabs turned up at the children's meet last year and tried to scare the ponies by jumping out  best way to save foxes is to try and hurt little kids you know ! 

Bloody idiots, the lot of them, always saying on facebook "we moved the hunt on" when in fact they ran a mile, hid behind a bush and they got told to get off the land by the police  I watched a few sab videos out of interest and all I can hear is over dramatic women talking like robots, coming out with numbers and strange (apparently ingenious) phrases to try and override the already completely p*ssed off police. The funny thing is that they very rarely mentioned the subject of the foxes and most of the time it was about the "rich, posh and stuck up" people on horses- in our fancy dress don't you know! Last time I checked I always wore breeches/jods and boots to ride, same as swimmers wear swimsuits, dancers wear dance clothes... and I certainly am not rich, posh or stuck up! Along with the majority of people I meet out hunting.

Oh well, no sense in making too many points. They do a fairly good job of making themselves look stupid without me highlighting it. I respect anyone standing up for their views, and of course people will have different opinions, but why do they have to run round like brainless, violent and overdramatic morons?


----------



## Luci07 (6 January 2015)

I respect antis views (have some friends who think this way) and we have learnt we are not going to change each other's stance. Ironically, one friend while she is very anti hunting, is equally supportive of bringing back capital punishment, while I, under no circumstance would want it back again!


----------



## Clodagh (6 January 2015)

I always said if I stopped hunting I would become a sab, they do seem to have a fun day out, just like hunting but without the expense.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (6 January 2015)

I find it intersting reading a local sab page on fb what ludicrous stuff they come out with...the classic "we kept the hunt on the move" or "we forced the master to canter across the field as he didn't like us on his tail"....um sure on foot you kept people on fit hunters on the move??? Perhaps they should try and run in the olympics.  

They also seem to think we stand around all day ???


----------



## Hoof_Prints (6 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			I find it intersting reading a local sab page on fb what ludicrous stuff they come out with...the classic "we kept the hunt on the move" or "we forced the master to canter across the field as he didn't like us on his tail"....um sure on foot you kept people on fit hunters on the move??? Perhaps they should try and run in the olympics.  

They also seem to think we stand around all day ???
		
Click to expand...

I just found the sab page for the hunt I regularly go with, saying the same things- how they moved us on ... i wonder how they did that while being questioned by the police 

they are now saying how successful they are because today's meet was very small- well yes, it's the Tuesday following new years when people are back to work and school/college.. of course they are all over the moon with the fact the hunt is clearly going to die off now... they are an odd bunch of people those sabs. I do wonder if they lie awake at night thinking about hunting


----------



## LittleRooketRider (7 January 2015)

Hoof_Prints said:



			I just found the sab page for the hunt I regularly go with, saying the same things- how they moved us on ... i wonder how they did that while being questioned by the police 

they are now saying how successful they are because today's meet was very small- well yes, it's the Tuesday following new years when people are back to work and school/college.. of course they are all over the moon with the fact the hunt is clearly going to die off now... they are an odd bunch of people those sabs. I do wonder if they lie awake at night thinking about hunting
		
Click to expand...

They are also successful when the hounds etc are packed up around 4-5....yep because we normally hunt till 10pm


----------



## ExmoorHunter (7 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			They are also successful when the hounds etc are packed up around 4-5....yep because we normally hunt till 10pm 

Click to expand...

I always have a laugh at the comments about "brave sabs"! Cowardly terrorists more like!  And the fact that they're always begging for money - if they were that keen you'd think they'd fund it themselves like we do our hunting.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (7 January 2015)

ExmoorHunter said:



			I always have a laugh at the comments about "brave sabs"! Cowardly terrorists more like!  And the fact that they're always begging for money - if they were that keen you'd think they'd fund it themselves like we do our hunting.
		
Click to expand...

They ever beg for money to run the cars they use or steal vehicles to use...at the "Mass Sab" on the BV the police discovered that one of their main vehicles they were using had in fact been stolen


----------



## Doug (10 January 2015)

Herne said:



			Interesting occurrences on facebook today.

In one place, I see a message from an anti-hunting lady in wales, absolutely disgusted because the Hunt Saboteurs visited her local hunt today and deliberately lured hounds onto a busy A-road so that several of them were struck by a car. She knew at least one witness and the driver of the car and has repeated quite categorically that the sabs were definitely blowing their horns beside the road to lure the hounds onto it.

This is how Bristol Hunt Saboteurs reported the same event on their facebook page:



Ok, so here we have them openly admitting that they know exactly what they are doing when they blow the horns and that they can lure the hounds exactly to where they want them to go.

However, when it comes to the road incident, suddenly they tell a rather different story



It would appear that truthfulness is not one of their assets.

When the lady who commented on the first page disagreed with their version of events on their page, her comments were deleted and she was barred from their page. They are now deleting all questions about the incident.

So there we have it. Hunt saboteurs prepared to deliberately lure hounds onto a road, trying to cause a crash in the hope of getting the hunt bad PR. If people or hounds get injured in the process, well, that is a price that the sabs are apparently prepared to pay...
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same event that they are referring to?
https://www.facebook.com/westmerciapolice/posts/10152946583728168


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 January 2015)

No this latest incident was in Shropshire on the A5, only happened this week on Wednesday 7th Jan.  I have no idea if hunt sabs were involved.


----------



## blowsbubbles (10 January 2015)

Saw this on facebook. Not sure if it is the same group; but Bristol sabs calling hounds onto the A-road. 

Scroll down their page- it was posted 9/1/14

https://www.facebook.com/OverTurnTheHuntingBan


----------



## woodlandswow (11 January 2015)

Bristol, southampton and south wales all out with our beagle pack yesterday and trying to call the hounds onto the main 'A' road


----------



## LittleRooketRider (11 January 2015)

woodlandswow said:



			Bristol, southampton and south wales all out with our beagle pack yesterday and trying to call the hounds onto the main 'A' road
		
Click to expand...

Just makes me sick


----------



## nefertari (21 January 2015)

If you believe all the drivel and untruths written about the hunt sabs by hunt supporters, then obviously you also believe there are fairies at the bottom of your garden. The hunts break the law on hunting and the sabs are trying to stop them doing that and trying to protect the innocent foxes who would be torn to pieces by the hounds. They are certainly not cowards - far from it. One criticism of the sabs is that they wear masks, but many of the hunt supporters are also doing it, as did some of the RAC beagle hunt at the weekend. Sabs care about the countryside and the wildlife of that countryside and are totally opposed to killing that wildlife for sport and other nefarious reasons. They would certainly not drive hounds onto a road and if you watched some of the videos you would realise that it is the complete opposite and the hunt was out of control of its hounds, and also if a trail had been laid the hounds would not be near a main road.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (21 January 2015)

nefertari said:



			If you believe all the drivel and untruths written about the hunt sabs by hunt supporters, then obviously you also believe there are fairies at the bottom of your garden. The hunts break the law on hunting and the sabs are trying to stop them doing that and trying to protect the innocent foxes who would be torn to pieces by the hounds. They are certainly not cowards - far from it. One criticism of the sabs is that they wear masks, but many of the hunt supporters are also doing it, as did some of the RAC beagle hunt at the weekend. Sabs care about the countryside and the wildlife of that countryside and are totally opposed to killing that wildlife for sport and other nefarious reasons. They would certainly not drive hounds onto a road and if you watched some of the videos you would realise that it is the complete opposite and the hunt was out of control of its hounds, and also if a trail had been laid the hounds would not be near a main road.
		
Click to expand...

No faeries at the bottom of my garden

firstly not all hunts break the law the minority do, secondly hunts ver very rarely actually retaliate/write anything online about sabs who on the contray publish "Hit Reports"

When I meet a sab who cares about the countryside in a non-ignorant way that isn't clouded by there general hatred of people who are "posh scum".

Innocent foxes...my @rse

I am more than happy for people to have their own opinions I like hunting, some people don't, thats fine...but when they put me, my horse, innocent hounds, friends and generally people in harms way for what is quite frankly a pathetic cause, I refuse to respect their views or their "cause" .

Besides it was acyually a self-proffessed anti who flagged up that it was the sabs who called the hound son to the road.


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (21 January 2015)

nefertari said:



			If you believe all the drivel and untruths written about the hunt sabs by hunt supporters, then obviously you also believe there are fairies at the bottom of your garden. The hunts break the law on hunting and the sabs are trying to stop them doing that and trying to protect the innocent foxes who would be torn to pieces by the hounds. They are certainly not cowards - far from it. One criticism of the sabs is that they wear masks, but many of the hunt supporters are also doing it, as did some of the RAC beagle hunt at the weekend. Sabs care about the countryside and the wildlife of that countryside and are totally opposed to killing that wildlife for sport and other nefarious reasons. They would certainly not drive hounds onto a road and if you watched some of the videos you would realise that it is the complete opposite and the hunt was out of control of its hounds, and also if a trail had been laid the hounds would not be near a main road.
		
Click to expand...

It's the sabs who specialize in talking drivel.

Same old story - poor innocent foxes, poor badgers, poor fluffy bunnies, poor animal loving sabs trying to save the countryside who all have to lug around those huge chips on their shoulders!


----------



## Sherston (21 January 2015)

nefertari said:



			If you believe all the drivel and untruths written about the hunt sabs by hunt supporters, then obviously you also believe there are fairies at the bottom of your garden. The hunts break the law on hunting and the sabs are trying to stop them doing that and trying to protect the innocent foxes who would be torn to pieces by the hounds. They are certainly not cowards - far from it. One criticism of the sabs is that they wear masks, but many of the hunt supporters are also doing it, as did some of the RAC beagle hunt at the weekend. Sabs care about the countryside and the wildlife of that countryside and are totally opposed to killing that wildlife for sport and other nefarious reasons. They would certainly not drive hounds onto a road and if you watched some of the videos you would realise that it is the complete opposite and the hunt was out of control of its hounds, and also if a trail had been laid the hounds would not be near a main road.
		
Click to expand...

Nefertari - you are either very gullible or just an idiot. Not worthy of any other reply.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 January 2015)

nefertari said:



			If you believe all the drivel and untruths written about the hunt sabs by hunt supporters, then obviously you also believe there are fairies at the bottom of your garden. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Whilst you and those with whom you are adjoined,  fail to accept that our wildlife management systems have taken centuries to evolve,  and are solely responsible for the balanced (or previously so!) state of our environment,  so your thoughts,  which can honestly only be viewed as half-baked,  will attract the ridicule of those,  who despite the lunatic fringe,  continue to support,  promote and protect,  our wildlife and the environment within which we all need to coexist.

I'm sorry,  but your stance of Sab-innocence,  is patently and demonstrably,  wrong.

Alec.

ps.  I don't hunt.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (21 January 2015)

nefertari said:



			If you believe all the drivel and untruths written about the hunt sabs by hunt supporters, then obviously you also believe there are fairies at the bottom of your garden. The hunts break the law on hunting and the sabs are trying to stop them doing that and trying to protect the innocent foxes who would be torn to pieces by the hounds. They are certainly not cowards - far from it. One criticism of the sabs is that they wear masks, but many of the hunt supporters are also doing it, as did some of the RAC beagle hunt at the weekend. Sabs care about the countryside and the wildlife of that countryside and are totally opposed to killing that wildlife for sport and other nefarious reasons. They would certainly not drive hounds onto a road and if you watched some of the videos you would realise that it is the complete opposite and the hunt was out of control of its hounds, and also if a trail had been laid the hounds would not be near a main road.
		
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA .....  This made me laugh a lot.  First of all I thought it must be a wind up as no-one could be that ignorant. But then I realised that, very sadly, they could.

No fairies in my garden, I think the terriers must have managed them along with the rats!!!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (21 January 2015)

ExmoorHunter said:



			No fairies in my garden, I think the terriers must have managed them along with the rats!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## RunToEarth (22 January 2015)

Clodagh said:



			I always said if I stopped hunting I would become a sab, they do seem to have a fun day out, just like hunting but without the expense.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with you, but the ones who come out with us look about as much fun as a rolled up carpet.


----------



## Hunt Sab (23 January 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			I would agree with you, but the ones who come out with us look about as much fun as a rolled up carpet.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that's the level we expect! 

Oh and we don't "come out with you" we monitor, record and prosecute illegal fox hunters!

Enjoy your Saturday 'thrill' because, yes... we do too! )


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2015)

Hunt Sab said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

&#8230;&#8230;..  and prosecute illegal fox hunters!

.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't get too carried away,  just yet.  The lunatic fringe have yet to be granted powers of prosecution!  Even that veritable collection of clowns,  the rspca have come in for serious criticism from the judicial bodies,  and have had the point raised,  again by the judiciary conceding their colossal waste of innocently donated funds,  which have all so often been donated by the gullible.

Alec.


----------



## VoR (23 January 2015)

Hunt Sab said:



			....we monitor, record and prosecute illegal fox hunters....
		
Click to expand...

Not too successfully it would seem, there have been only a handful of successful convictions under the Hunting Act involving hunts, several in relation to staghound packs. Over 97% of convictions under the Act relate to casual hunting or poaching and, yet another case collapsed today, with charges against the Lunesdale dropped following weak evidence identifying a person (incorrectly) as the  huntsman simply because he happened to be close to the hounds (which incidently means I've hunted hounds loads of time ;-)), a rock falling down a mountain said to be a fox(!!??), photographic evidence submitted which was of a completely different pack and 'video evidence' which had been edited and arrived just before the trial (hmmm, wonder what was going on there then?). 

I am not saying all hunts are saints and all sabs are sinners. There do seem to have been many cases that have fallen due to questionable (possibly fabricated) evidence, if all hunts are constantly breaking the law whilst being monitored on a weekly basis, 1/. I would expect more prosecutions, 2/. I would expect the evidence to be pretty damning and 3/. I would expect the majority of those prosecutions to be successful. As it stands cases are rare and the success rate marginal.

As for the comment, 'If you believe all the drivel and untruths written about the hunt sabs by hunt supporters, then obviously you also believe there are fairies at the bottom of your garden.' Well, there has been a good deal of drivel and untruths written by sabs about hunts too (been involved in some of it!), fact is that whenever you have two groups with opposing views, unfortunately, sane discussion all too often just disintegrates into what appears like playground 'name calling' and often exagerated 'stories' both trying to 'take the high ground' and failing because of their prejudiced views. 

The simple fact is that sabs will say and do anything to try to undermine hunters and vice versa, thats's why most recording of hunts is simply video of people on horses or driving doing nothing illegal, possibly an attempt to harass those individuals in to doing something stupid, hunts responding by recording those recording them for the same reasons result a total waste of everyone's phone/camera memory! 

Somewhere in between all this propoganda is the truth, which you'll never hear because those that would proffer it are drowned out by the noise at the extreme ends of the argument so often they just choose to be silently wise.


----------



## maj (23 January 2015)

Somewhere in between all this propoganda is the truth, which you'll never hear because those that would proffer it are drowned out by the noise at the extreme ends of the argument so often they just choose to be silently wise.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely correct - well said 
The argument apart from the foxes demise appears to be a divide of the classes 
When will these sabs learn that all types of people hunt - on my hunt there were dustbin men - good and honest and hard working citizens who choose to spend their hard earned cash on their hobby of hunting - they should be able to enjoy their day -its still town verses country - country people are well aware of the harm foxes do and  therefore the need for them to be controlled in a civilised way which foxhunting did - townies see the beautiful fox and want to feed it in their garden - it picks out of the dustbins and feels safe in their environment where it doesn't get chased - wait till it causes more harm there - what will they do ??
will they send out the vermin control or maybe it will be the rat catcher the pied piper of Hamlin or maybe they will ask the hunt to help !!!


----------



## RunToEarth (23 January 2015)

Hunt Sab said:



			I guess that's the level we expect! 

Oh and we don't "come out with you" we monitor, record and prosecute illegal fox hunters!

Enjoy your Saturday 'thrill' because, yes... we do too! )
		
Click to expand...

Good evening Hunt Sab. 

I'm afraid that isn't what our local group seem to do. I'm sure their intentions are entirely honourable, but they seem a rather hapless bunch. If they aren't trying to push their minivan out of the muddy gate way they are stuck in, they are terrorising small children on ponies, or molesting aged car followers. 

I've actually been there when hunt sabs have tried to call hounds onto busy roads, away from the huntsman. I understand why you would want to take the hounds off of the hunt staff, and I commend some of you in your skill with a horn, but honestly, why onto a road? Yes, obviously it will upset us all a great deal, however if you are, as you claim, animal rights activists, this seems to contradict your cause somewhat, additionally, it really is mindless cruelty.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 January 2015)

Hunt Sab said:



			I guess that's the level we expect! 

Oh and we don't "come out with you" we monitor, record and prosecute illegal fox hunters!

Enjoy your Saturday 'thrill' because, yes... we do too! )
		
Click to expand...

You prosecute?? Are you the law, suddenly? Ridiculous.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (24 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			They are also successful when the hounds etc are packed up around 4-5....yep because we normally hunt till 10pm 

Click to expand...

I just don't think 5-6 hours hunting is very good value for money really ! should at least be a good 10 hours hunting , hedge hopping in the dark! what fun  

When will people just learn to live and let live? If only hunt sabs put all the effort in to something useful that would eventually achieve something, they might have something to show for it. All I keep seeing is photos of "beautiful foxes" and comments about how pretty they are, I bet a lot of hunt sabs have put down rat poison or used other methods of killing vermin (there is no kind way to do it) that are far more cruel- but rats are not pretty are they? And I suppose that is just an example of how surface level their argument / reasoning is.


----------



## wiltshireguy (29 January 2015)

You're all famous:

https://www.facebook.com/3CHuntSabs/posts/1593594304196881


----------



## glamourpuss (29 January 2015)

wiltshireguy said:



			You're all famous:

https://www.facebook.com/3CHuntSabs/posts/1593594304196881

Click to expand...

&#128514; inbred scum &#128514;

No one has ever answered the question....why DO Sabs hide their faces? 
If what they are doing is so noble & they are so brave why do they act like they are ashamed to be seen doing it?


----------



## Equi (30 January 2015)

Sabs are a bunch of riot loving aggressive *****. They think they are doing good by saving a fox - yet have no problem with the fact if hunting ended the dogs would all be shot, horses all shot, lambs and chickens would all die a lot more..


They use a lot of biased statistics to try and justify their violent and terrorist actions but they are really just out for fun. 

Honestly who in their  right mind will try to scare a horse that a child is on to try and make it bolt the opposite way of the hunt (this happened here at a local) 

Im not a pro-hunter, i don't hunt, i don't like blood sports, but seriously..there is a line and these "activists" have crossed it.

I genuinely believe that most of them are just out for a fight, as i have seen some of them with "training" in fighting that some folk of a certain breed would have. Who do NOT have any animal welfare in mind..


----------



## maccachic (30 January 2015)

Wow so these people are against hunting animals but are fine with killing hounds and possibly horses and their riders?  ***** must be really scary dealing with lunatics? Apparently we have some over here I yet to see any but I hope it doesn't get like this.


----------



## glamourpuss (30 January 2015)

Equi I am of the same stance as you. I used to hunt but to be honest my local hunt are boring & not worth muddying my boots for. I also have fallen out of love with them after last year, bringing the whole hunt up our drive, past my stables (where my horses were) & across our back garden & back fields to access the farmers fields at the back of our place &#128545;
Even though it was pointed out to the hunt staff by several of my friends out with them that they didn't have permission to be there I never received an apology! 
I do prefer to bloodhound, much faster & fun.

However I will never condone the actions of hunt sabs when it is violent & causes harm to horses or hounds & I will defend any hunt from them.


----------



## woodlandswow (30 January 2015)

This is hilarious https://www.facebook.com/westwessexhuntsabs?fref=ts


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2015)

woodlandswow said:



			This is hilarious https://www.facebook.com/westwessexhuntsabs?fref=ts

Click to expand...

thats made my day! lol


----------



## wrongjohn749 (6 February 2015)

you are the bullies and cowards for going hunting in the first place, don't start blaming the sabs because if you lot did not exist then the sabs would'nt either. You hunters are just a bunch of sicko's


----------



## wrongjohn749 (6 February 2015)

Find something else to do with your worthless lives.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (6 February 2015)

wrongjohn749 said:



			you are the bullies and cowards for going hunting in the first place, don't start blaming the sabs because if you lot did not exist then the sabs would'nt either. You hunters are just a bunch of sicko's
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/westwessexhuntsabs?fref=ts

Really hoping you're part of this very active Sab group and hope to see you out in the field soon! Go brave sabs!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 February 2015)

There's another FB site which involves HSs,  and one woman from America said that hounds were often lost and killed in road accidents,  and caught in 'fur traps'.  I agreed with her,  and suggested that it was a pertinent and advisory tale and that I too had once been caught in such a manner,  and that it was only by guile that I avoided marrying the bitch.  My post survived for about 3 minutes!  It was removed,  I can't think why,  I was only agreeing with her. 

Alec.


----------



## popsdosh (8 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			There's another FB site which involves HSs,  and one woman from America said that hounds were often lost and killed in road accidents,  and caught in 'fur traps'.  I agreed with her,  and suggested that it was a pertinent and advisory tale and that I too had once been caught in such a manner,  and that it was only by guile that I avoided marrying the bitch.  My post survived for about 3 minutes!  It was removed,  I can't think why,  I was only agreeing with her. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

You really should look at that site Alec ,It will make you smile ,even some of the pro hunt have been caught out!


----------



## _GG_ (8 February 2015)

The Curre used to be my hunt many many moons ago and I have no doubts at all that none involved with the hunt would put any of their own people, horses or hounds in danger. I hope this gets escalated...and quickly!!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 February 2015)

popsdosh said:



			You really should look at that site Alec ,It will make you smile , &#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

I have and it did!  The sab-site which I mentioned,  was another!  Perhaps they don't like me because I'm a wealthy land-owning-toff.  If only they knew the truth! 

They're fun though,  for all that! 

Alec.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (8 February 2015)

popsdosh said:



			You really should look at that site Alec ,It will make you smile ,even some of the pro hunt have been caught out!
		
Click to expand...

WWHS are becoming so successful I see that other groups are copying their strategy! Worth watching! And although Lush have had a lot of stick for their support of the HSA, it is good to see a sab group supporting their local brewery.


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

glamourpuss said:



			I tweeted about this incident & I've received some 'interesting' replies. Obviously it was the hunts fault for being next to the road - my query that surely this proves the hunt were hunting within the law as following a trail in a field next to a road would be considered safe unlike following an unpredictable Charlie hasn't been replied to....funny that.
I've now been told by antis that the hounds will be shot by the hunt for breaking from the pack. They've grown up in the countryside dontcha know they know what goes on. [sigh]
I've never before got involved in a debate about hunting with antis. Now I see why...the ones messaging me aren't coming across as the particularly intelligent  (one is claiming all people who hunt are fat!) I'm happy with decisions I have made to hunt. I am also happy to debate the pros/cons of hunting. I also have no need to cover my face when I go hunting.
		
Click to expand...

I hunt 2 days a week in Dorset and am ashamed to admit I am a bit fat!! FWIW!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (8 February 2015)

"Local" sab site has a picture of a "hero" holding/cuddling a "rescued" fox ..."sound asleep in their arms"....comments like "how lovely" "first thing I noticed was how relaxed it was in your arms"
Really???
Was it now..
Was it as relaxed as ..oh I don't know....a stuffed toy..perhaps... ??
that neat little smile and stitched on/inaccurate closed eyes..just maybe..??

"Who could chase that to its death and tear it to shreds?!"
Well inanimate stuffed objects rarely run...so nobody. 

But by all means go on cuddling your stuffed toy.


(I didn't actually write anything on there..not worth the time of day)


----------



## nefertari (9 February 2015)

That is exactly the sort of reply I expect from the hunting brigade. You have no other answer except to be rude. The facts are very simple, fox hunting with hounds is illegal, whichever way you want to look at it. Sabs are there , whether you like it or not , to prevent this illegal activity, which is also inhumane and cruel to the fox.


----------



## nefertari (9 February 2015)

Cinnamon Toast - you are being facetious!


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2015)

nefertari said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. The facts are very simple, fox hunting with hounds is illegal, whichever way you want to look at it. Sabs are there , whether you like it or not , to prevent this illegal activity, which is also inhumane and cruel to the fox.
		
Click to expand...

It would seem to many,  that you want it both ways,  in that you will argue for one point,  and then contradict yourselves.  The 'Fact',  as you seem so keen on being correct,  is that Hunting,  in the main,  is now carried out within the Law.  It's also a fact that most sabs are equally happy to themselves,  break the Laws of our land,  by trespass and common assault.  I've also yet to understand why those of you who appear to take such a riotous and righteous stance,  bother to 'monitor' the legal activities of others.

Further,  does it seem strange to you that whilst the established and occasionally respected campaigning charities have claimed that the Hunting Law has been such a success and saved the lives of countless vulpines,  that you need to illegally harass those who are going about their lawful business?  Would I be right in saying that your disregard of the Laws of this Country are such that you see law breaking as a means to an end?  It would seem so to the average layman.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2015)

nefertari said:



			Cinnamon Toast - you are being facetious!
		
Click to expand...

There's not much that escapes you,  is there?  Sharp as a marble! 

Alec.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (9 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			It would seem to many,  that you want it both ways,  in that you will argue for one point,  and then contradict yourselves.  The 'Fact',  as you seem so keen on being correct,  is that Hunting,  in the main,  is now carried out within the Law.  It's also a fact that most sabs are equally happy to themselves,  break the Laws of our land,  by trespass and common assault.  I've also yet to understand why those of you who appear to take such a riotous and righteous stance,  bother to 'monitor' the legal activities of others.

Further,  does it seem strange to you that whilst the established and occasionally respected campaigning charities have claimed that the Hunting Law has been such a success and saved the lives of countless vulpines,  that you need to illegally harass those who are going about their lawful business?  Would I be right in saying that your disregard of the Laws of this Country are such that you see law breaking as a means to an end?  It would seem so to the average layman.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Nicely summarised.


----------



## Holly Hocks (9 February 2015)

woodlandswow said:



			This is hilarious https://www.facebook.com/westwessexhuntsabs?fref=ts

Click to expand...

It's the first page I look at every day on FB - there are some seriously witty people on there.  It could become a comedy series.


----------



## popsdosh (10 February 2015)

nefertari said:



			That is exactly the sort of reply I expect from the hunting brigade. You have no other answer except to be rude. The facts are very simple, fox hunting with hounds is illegal, whichever way you want to look at it. Sabs are there , whether you like it or not , to prevent this illegal activity, which is also inhumane and cruel to the fox.
		
Click to expand...

Hare coursing's illegal as well ,however I have yet to see sabs out videoing this when they are around here . Funny that it must be because the people doing it are more respectable upstanding pillars of the community. 
When will the Sabs ever admit its all about a perceived class war and nothing to do with a fox,hare or deer. If you doubt this why was it that fox hunts in particular were Sabbed when beagling would have been an easier target to disrupt .It used to amuse me in bad weather we used to go out with the fox hounds on foot but never saw a sab.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 February 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Hare coursing's illegal as well ,however I have yet to see sabs out videoing this when they are around here . Funny that it must be because the people doing it are more respectable upstanding pillars of the community. 

&#8230;&#8230;...
		
Click to expand...

Today's Coursing is a working man's sport,  so wouldn't have the same kudos attached,  and as where you are,  if they tried filming our lot,  they'd end up in a ditch,  with the camera handed back in kit form!  The boys who go coursing,  don't have defenceless women and children to intimidate,  bully and frighten,  with them.  

I'd love to watch the sabs attempts at 'monitoring' the Coursing boys!  Now that would be entertainment! 

Alec.


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Today's Coursing is a working man's sport,  so wouldn't have the same kudos attached,  and as where you are,  if they tried filming our lot,  they'd end up in a ditch,  with the camera handed back in kit form!  The boys who go coursing,  don't have defenceless women and children to intimidate,  bully and frighten,  with them.  

I'd love to watch the sabs attempts at 'monitoring' the Coursing boys!  Now that would be entertainment! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, count me in too Alec!


----------



## popsdosh (10 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Oh yes, count me in too Alec!
		
Click to expand...

You could sell tickets all the fox hunting guys would buy one . It would also give them a chance to sab on a sunday if they cant find a drag hunt to disrupt.


----------



## maccachic (10 February 2015)

Do they pig hunt over your side of the world?  Do they sab that, they should come over here and try but maybe the dogs are just a bit too intimidating for them - Im sure you tube had videos.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (14 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Today's Coursing is a working man's sport,  so wouldn't have the same kudos attached,  and as where you are,  if they tried filming our lot,  they'd end up in a ditch,  with the camera handed back in kit form!  The boys who go coursing,  don't have defenceless women and children to intimidate,  bully and frighten,  with them.  

I'd love to watch the sabs attempts at 'monitoring' the Coursing boys!  Now that would be entertainment! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

You're wrong on one point Alec - they wouldn't have the camera handed back to them in any form, or any other valuables for that matter!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 March 2015)

glamourpuss said:



			&#55357;&#56834; inbred scum &#55357;&#56834;

No one has ever answered the question....why DO Sabs hide their faces? 
If what they are doing is so noble & they are so brave why do they act like they are ashamed to be seen doing it?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently :rolleyes3: because hunt 'scum' would otherwise identify them, go round their house and beat them up and poison their pets. I kid you not, I read it on an anti-hunt post on another forum. Too much! 



nefertari said:



			Cinnamon Toast - you are being facetious!
		
Click to expand...

Me?! Never! 

As well as the West Wessex crew (inspired, I love their reports, they're horribly similar to real sab reports! :biggrin3: ), there is Sabinder, who screen shotted an interesting conversation today from the West Midlands Sab page. They were claiming that a hunt follower on foot had 'sunk her nails' into a sab's face. The apparent hunt follower was oddly attired with a towel on her head. Turns out she'd come out of her house to moan at the masked blokes wielding camcorders as they trespassed in her garden whilst attempting to film an illegal hunt! Yet another untruth uncovered.


----------

